# Sealtight underground?



## "By George" (Sep 27, 2010)

Came across a service call on a hot tub where the electrician buried approx 30' of 3/4" metalic sealtight approx 6" under the ground. 
It states in article 350.10 (3) that the sealtight can be buried, but I can't find what the depth requirement is. Can anyone point me to the correct article #? (I need this for the customers report)

Thanks


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

No code section but the only place I would bury it would be in a landfill. The way you described water will get in eventually.


----------



## ohmdoctor (Oct 5, 2007)

"By George" said:


> Came across a service call on a hot tub where the electrician buried approx 30' of 3/4" metalic sealtight approx 6" under the ground.
> It states in article 350.10 (3) that the sealtight can be buried, but I can't find what the depth requirement is. Can anyone point me to the correct article #? (I need this for the customers report)
> 
> Thanks


 
NEC 300.5 Minimum cover requirments 0-600V


----------



## "By George" (Sep 27, 2010)

Where would the sealtight fall into on table 300-5? It's not quite GRS or IMC
Does it fall under the Rigid non metalic conduit group @ 18"?


----------



## ohmdoctor (Oct 5, 2007)

"By George" said:


> Where would the sealtight fall into on table 300-5? It's not quite GRS or IMC
> Does it fall under the Rigid non metalic conduit group @ 18"?


 

I would use Column 3.... 18in 

but I agree with Riveter the landfill is probably the best place for it!
I would recommend replacing it with PVC at the min.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

"By George" said:


> Where would the sealtight fall into on table 300-5? It's not quite GRS or IMC
> Does it fall under the Rigid non metalic conduit group @ 18"?


column 3 ( 300.5 )


----------



## "By George" (Sep 27, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> No code section but the only place I would bury it would be in a landfill. The way you described water will get in eventually.


Well this is actually a fairly new install & water is already in the line, but not from the seal tight....From a plumbing ''Y'' that the electrician installed so he could bring a #10 wire from a ground rod next to the spa & feed it into the condit and terminate it at the Spa, he then gobbed the fitting with silicone. (I guess his heart was in the right place)


----------



## "By George" (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

"By George" said:


> Well this is actually a fairly new install & water is already in the line, but not from the seal tight....From a plumbing ''Y'' that the electrician installed so he could bring a #10 wire from a ground rod next to the spa & feed it into the condit and terminate it at the Spa, he then gobbed the fitting with silicone. (I guess his heart was in the right place)


That I gotta to see that one I know it will never fly in few area like set up.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> No code section but the only place I would bury it would be in a landfill. The way you described water will get in eventually.


I have never met a buried conduit that was not full of water in no time. Even inside buildings under slabs. Full of water.



frenchelectrican said:


> That I gotta to see that one I know it will never fly in few area like set up.
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


I agree. Even thought you could argue 350.10(3). Inspectors, as I would, would call craftsmanship into the discussion.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

"By George" said:


> Came across a service call on a hot tub where the electrician buried approx 30' of 3/4" metalic sealtight approx 6" under the ground.
> It states in article 350.10 (3) that the sealtight can be buried, but I can't find what the depth requirement is. Can anyone point me to the correct article #? (I need this for the customers report)
> 
> Thanks


Was the sealtight marked with "Direct Burial", "Burial", "Dir Burial", or "Dir Bur"? If not then the sealtight flex is not listed for direct burial. This marking requirement comes from the UL White Book.

Also I agree that Column 3 of Table 300.5 should be used for burial depth.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You better check out art. 680.42.



> 680.42 Outdoor Installations.
> A spa or hot tub installed outdoors shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B), that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.
> (A) Flexible Connections. Listed packaged spa or hot tub equipment assemblies or self-contained spas or hot tubs utilizing a factory-installed or assembled control panel or panelboard shall be permitted to use flexible connections as covered in 680.42(A)(1) and (A)(2).
> (1) *Flexible Conduit. Liquidtight flexible metal conduit or liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit shall be permitted in lengths of not more than 1.8 m (6 ft).*


----------

